

Ask HN: How do you archive/cache full-page back-ups of your bookmarks - hackaflocka

You&#x27;ve carefully curated bookmarks over the years.<p>This is a knowledge bank for you.<p>Then one day you click on one of the bookmarks, and you discover that the original page is gone, and instead, in its place, is an ad for GoDaddy.<p><i></i>*<p>Is there a way for me to archive&#x2F;cache full-page backups of all my bookmarks? (In some smart way. I shouldn&#x27;t have to go into each Bookmark and download each page individually.)
======
dangrossman
[http://pinboard.in/](http://pinboard.in/)

For $25/year, it'll scrape and save everything you bookmark, and you can view
that copy even if the original site disappears.

------
bitcuration
I'm scrapping this page right now into pocket. If it's worth archiving, it
goes to Evernote afterwords.

The more important question is how I can archive to my home USB drive, aka
personal cloud, with some ready to use page scrapping tool like Evernote's.
This is my own knowledge graph, and I don't feel like pay anyone or rely on
anyone else to maintain for me. Evernote and it's toolkit is almost everything
I need, except it doesn't allow me to keep a backup on my own drive. When
cloud becomes a obligation, it lost its charm.

------
skram
Instapaper ([http://www.instapaper.com/u](http://www.instapaper.com/u)) does
for the actual article/page content but not the full page

------
useyourloaf
EverNote w/ Web Clipper

~~~
hackaflocka
Will it do it all automatically or does one have to clip web pages one by one?

~~~
useyourloaf
AFAIK, you'd have to do them one-by-one.

Automatically? As in periodically update your snapshots? Or scan through
bookmarks.html and grab each page?

~~~
hackaflocka
Either the latter, or the moment I save a bookmark it should archive a backup
copy.

